# Uber, Lyft: How about uncancel?



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

I had a car full of wedding guests and the Uber rider accidentally hit cancel. I had to go through a lot of requests to get her hooked back up. It kinds violates the laws of hospitality to throw them all out of the car because of an accidental cancel. I am not sure how Uber will punish me for dissing all those other riders.

This is a complex request, as the drive needs a way to be semi-offline and the cancel needs a way to reconnect. Perhaps the Driver/Partner app could have an 'accept only recent cancel' button to make them online only for a specific prior cancel id for a few minutes.

You are never done improving an app, and there is always room at the top for improvement.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> I had a car full of wedding guests and the Uber rider accidentally hit cancel. I had to go through a lot of requests to get her hooked back up. It kinds violates the laws of hospitality to throw them all out of the car because of an accidental cancel. I am not sure how Uber will punish me for dissing all those other riders.
> 
> This is a complex request, as the drive needs a way to be semi-offline and the cancel needs a way to reconnect. Perhaps the Driver/Partner app could have an 'accept only recent cancel' button to make them online only for a specific prior cancel id for a few minutes.
> 
> You are never done improving an app, and there is always room at the top for improvement.


Do you really think it was an " accident " ?

They conned you into a free ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Once they are canceled they are no longer insured and must leave your car.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow, you have a lot of weird things in your life. I guess you never worked in SW development but if you did, maybe you should apply for a job at uber. Ha ha.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

The cancellation wasn't an accident. They were taking advantage of you because you're old. I bet it was surging and they wanted a lower rate. 

This happened to me only once and I kicked the passenger out.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

After you kicked your riders out (in a safe spot), immediately contact support. They have all your drive data and will pay you for the service you provided. I'm not 100% sure they have your drive data while you're offline but I know for sure they trace you from the ping request.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> The cancellation wasn't an accident. They were taking advantage of you because you're old. I bet it was surging and they wanted a lower rate.
> 
> This happened to me only once and I kicked the passenger out.


AGE DESCRIMINATION !
LoL
be nice to us old folks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> I had a car full of wedding guests and the Uber rider accidentally hit cancel. I had to go through a lot of requests to get her hooked back up. It kinds violates the laws of hospitality to throw them all out of the car because of an accidental cancel. I am not sure how Uber will punish me for dissing all those other riders.
> 
> This is a complex request, as the drive needs a way to be semi-offline and the cancel needs a way to reconnect. Perhaps the Driver/Partner app could have an 'accept only recent cancel' button to make them online only for a specific prior cancel id for a few minutes.
> 
> You are never done improving an app, and there is always room at the top for improvement.


Wish them luck on their next 6 weddings,since they are cheaters.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

No, just neophyte, tired, partially inebriated users, like many of our patrons. We all like undo buttons. It's a computer.

At least, the cancel might have a verify screen for them! They were just trying to adjust the first destination.


----------

